# Vineyard near McMinnville, and an abandonded hazelnut orchard in Amity Oregon.



## funnylori (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Brent H. (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice!  There aren't a lot of places where you can find both of those _Argiope_ species together.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 4, 2007)

They weren't too close together. Maybe 50 miles apart. Still pretty sweet though. I was at work when I took these pictures. I work for an entomologist, and so I get to drive all over the Willamette Valley every week.  Everything was found today at our sites.


----------



## Brent H. (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, the Willamette Valley -- I love that area, nestled between the Coast Ranges and the Cascades.  I scoured the valley in July 2004 searching for females of _Antrodiaetus occultus_, a mygalomorph spider that was only known from the males.  I finally found it near Corvallis.   



funnylori said:


> They weren't too close together. Maybe 50 miles apart. Still pretty sweet though. I was at work when I took these pictures. I work for an entomologist, and so I get to drive all over the Willamette Valley every week.  Everything was found today at our sites.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 4, 2007)

Ha! I live in Corvallis.  Now, I am going to seriously have to find this mygalomorph. You have given me a mission!


----------



## Brent H. (Sep 4, 2007)

funnylori said:


> Ha! I live in Corvallis.  Now, I am going to seriously have to find this mygalomorph. You have given me a mission!


It will be easier to go into the mountains.  You can find _Antrodiaetus pacificus_ ALL OVER out there.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 4, 2007)

That is so awesome! I had no idea that they were in the Northwest!


----------



## Brent H. (Sep 4, 2007)

funnylori said:


> That is so awesome! I had no idea that they were in the Northwest!


There are all sorts of mygals in Oregon, mostly _Antrodiaetus_ (at least 10 species I can think of off hand plus an undescribed species in the Blue Mountains), and some mecicobothriids, too.


----------



## funnylori (Sep 4, 2007)

I've just been searching for these on the net, and found a paper of yours.  So far my searches have told me that I can pretty much find them anywhere. Is that right?

Actually, now that I think about it. I'm going to have to get to identifying some of the spiders I've recently caught. Who knows what I'm missing out on because I just didn't take the time to look them up.


----------



## Brent H. (Sep 4, 2007)

funnylori said:


> I've just been searching for these on the net, and found a paper of yours.  So far my searches have told me that I can pretty much find them anywhere. Is that right?
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it. I'm going to have to get to identifying some of the spiders I've recently caught. Who knows what I'm missing out on because I just didn't take the time to look them up.


They have microhabitat preferences, but once you know what to look for, they are everywhere.  I don't know what paper you found, but if you find the one about the two species in NC, that will tell you a little about what to look for (_A. pacificus_ and _A. unicolor_ are similar ecologically).


----------



## thumpersalley (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in ALbany. Give me an email at thumpersalley@yahoo.com if you like,Kim


----------

